# Tennessee: Right-to-Carry in restaurants bill passed by House; heads to governor



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Guns in bars bill OK'd by Tennessee House; heads to governor after plea for limits fails 



> NASHVILLE -- Despite a passionate speech by a Republican asking "What line will we not cross for the NRA?" the House approved the guns-in-bars bill Wednesday night and sent it to the governor.
> 
> The House voted 66-31 -- a veto-proof majority -- to approve the Senate bill that passed last week, after rejecting an amendment to maintain the gun ban in "bars" but allow them in restaurants serving alcoholic beverages.
> 
> ...


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I expect that he'll veto it again and the veto will be overridden. Hopefully, the courts won't find something wrong with this version.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

As expected, Governor Bredesen did veto it. That was no surprise. He did the same the last time it was presented. Since he can't run for reelection, he expended no political capital with the veto. There are rumors that he may be aiming for a post in the Obama administration possibly in Health and Human Services.

Anyway, the move is already on to override the veto before the current legislative session ends.


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

From NRA-ILA [today]:
*Tennessee: House overrides Bredesen's Right-to-Carry veto*​
Without debate, the House voted 61 30 Friday night to override Gov. Phil Bredesen's veto of a bill that allows people with handgun carry permits to take their weapons into businesses selling alcoholic beverages.

* 
Read About It: *The Knoxville News Sentinel (Tenn.)

* 
Posted: *6/7/2010 9:48:01 AM


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smt023

Thanks for the updates guys.

This adds fuel to the movement in NC to get restaurant carry passed. Our bill keeps dying in committee.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> :smt023
> 
> Thanks for the updates guys.
> 
> This adds fuel to the movement in NC to get restaurant carry passed. Our bill keeps dying in committee.


Good luck with that. Actually, it only makes sense. Tennessee already has strict laws concerning guns and alcohol whether you have a permit or not.

This law just enables you to have a meal in an establishment that serves alcohol without having to disarm.

It's just common sense legislation.

Sadly, common sense now seems the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Of course, even though the bill has passed the House and the Senate, that still does not keep media outlets with an agenda from publishing biased stories in an effort to get it overturned.

Tennessee seventh in gun-related deaths, survey finds 

Some of the comments following the story will just make you cringe.

Good luck in North Carolina. Obviously, we still have plenty of work left to do in Tennessee.


----------

